# Configurer un serveur FreeNas



## supergrec (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant récupérer le veille ordi d'un amis, j'ai décidé d'en faire un NAS.

Après avoir installé FreeNas, créer mes disque en Raid 1 j'aurai aimé configuré mon serveur DHCP, FTP, AFP Upnp ou autre avec les commandes du terminal.

Si vous connaissez un bon tuto expliquant la méthode a appliqué.

Je débute dans les réseau et je voudrai pas rendre mes fichier accessible a tous via le web.


----------



## The-Philou (10 Août 2011)

Je m'en suis également servi mais je ne pense pas que FreeNAS soit administrable autrement que par son interface Web (à voir dans les options au boot, je n'avais pas trop fouillé). Par contre en termes de sécurité je ne pense pas que les fichiers soient accessibles via l'interface Web; de mémoire tu ne peux voir que les partitions mais il faudrait que je vérifie ça . Sinon si tu mets un mot de passe "fort" (8 caractères au moins, une majuscule et 1 ou plusieurs chiffres) tu ne devrais pas trop avoir à t'en faire pour la sécurité de tes données.

Pour la config générale tout se fait également par l'interface; les menus sont assez simplifiés et la plupart de tes demandes peuvent être réglées par l'onglet "services". Sinon tu comptes t'en servir uniquement depuis chez toi ou tu voudrais également rajouter une sortie externe ? car dans ce cas en fonction de ton modem tu peux bloquer directement les connexions entrantes depuis le web


----------



## supergrec (10 Août 2011)

Merci The-Pilou pour ta réponse.

Quand tu parle de mot passe, tu parle de celui qu'on rentre dans le navigateur web ( d'origine admin / freenas ) ?

Oui effectivement j'aurai aimé créer une sorti extérieur pour partager des fichier avec ma famille éparpiller partout en France.

Comme puis-je procéder pour effectué cela et bien sur en toute sécurité.

J'ai entendu dire que les serveur ftp était assez vulnérable surtout avec le port 21 et qu'il valais mieux créer une passerelle vers un autre port, mais commet faire cela ?

Merci pour vos réponse


----------



## The-Philou (10 Août 2011)

Pour le mot de passe je faisais effectivement allusion à celui de l'admin oui 

Sinon pour le partage de fichiers tu peux utiliser FTP car c'est un des plus simples à utiliser et à configurer (là aussi il faudra définir un mot de passe difficile à scanner). Pour ce qui est de la redirection de port tu peux la définir directement dans FreeNAS et il ne restera ensuite qu'à l'ouvrir au niveau de ta box


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Août 2011)

Pour le port du FTP, tu peux dans les services/FTP désigner sur quel port attendre les connexions. 
Donc il te faudra indiquer à tous les membres de ta famille qu'il doivent changer de port de connexion. Mais comme c'est une opération courante, tous les logiciels de FTP le permettent facilement. 

Si non, comme autre protocole de partage de fichiers au travers d'internet, il existe le NFS.

Pour ce qui est de ta demande initiale, tu peux accéder à tout Freenas avec la console SSH.
Dans l'interface d'administration/Services/SSH, tu active le service.
Puis dans ton Mac OS X, tu lances le Terminal, et tu fait ssh 192.168.xxx.xxx -l login_de_Connexion
Mais attention aux bêtises....


----------



## Maxoubx (14 Janvier 2012)

petite remonté du topic :

pour freenas avec mac osx lion vous utilisez quel protocole ? car impossible d'établir une connection pour ma part ...


----------



## Hashka (9 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

R'up.

Je suis également en train d'essayer de configurer le FreeNAS sous le protocole AFP, mais rencontre quelques difficultés...  
j'ai rentrr les params. via l'interface web, je vois le srveur ds les dossiers partagés.
Mais La connexion echoue, auriez vous un tuto la dessus ?

merci


----------



## Nova-Quantum (8 Mars 2013)

Freenas n'est pas mal c'est vrai, mais pour ma part je lui préfère OpenMediaVault, un "nouveau" système pour NAS basé sur une Debian !

C'est en quelques sortes un concurrent direct de freenas, il gère les mêmes fonctions aussi bien que ce dernier.


----------



## Siciliano (8 Mars 2013)

Hashka a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> R'up.
> 
> ...



La connexion échoue, c'est à dire ? Tu t'es créé un user pour accéder au serveur à l'aide de l'AFP ?



Nova-Quantum a dit:


> Freenas n'est pas mal c'est vrai, mais pour ma part je lui préfère OpenMediaVault, un "nouveau" système pour NAS basé sur une Debian !
> 
> C'est en quelques sortes un concurrent direct de freenas, il gère les mêmes fonctions aussi bien que ce dernier.



Il a l'air bien (quoi que, un peu gourmand au niveau de la ram quand même. 1 Go requis).
Perso, j'utilise Nas4Free. Et ça me convient nickel.


----------

